# 63 Lemans I'm looking at



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I just found a restored 63 Lemans convertible for sale, price seams right. Just trying to pick some brains, see what others know about it. It has the 4 cylinder, 389 cut in half. Also has the Corvair transaxle, rear mounted tranny in IRS. And a torque tube and rope flexible drive shaft. The car is restored and needs nothing. 
I know it won't be a rocket, just a cool cruiser, and I have a 389/400 to put in it.
How rare are these cars, guy told me less than 1000 built, hmm.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

There were 15,957 Lemans convertibles built in 63 and 8,744 of those were equipped with the 4 cylinder engine. 

The Tempest/Lemans (Y-body) was sold from 61-63 and only the 63 model offered the 326, There were about a dozen that were converted to a super duty and raced by several drag racers in the 60's and 70's.

The movie "My Cousin Vinny" featured a Metalic Mint Green 63 Tempest Lemans Convertible as being the car driven by the guys who murdered a store clerk,


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info GTO, good stuff. I'm still on the fence about the car, but would be a nice edition to my little collection. The car was also a unibody.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's the link to the car, but it's local and I've seen it. It has a couple small bodywork cracks, looks great, straight body, excellent interior and trunk, runs great, but I haven't driven it.
Pontiac : Le Mans: eBay Motors (item 270638876634 end time Sep-29-10 11:55:42 PDT)
Let me know if you think it's worth the money, I think it's good, but not a musclecar. Nada is 10-27K, and this is in really good shape, almost high retail.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice car, I looked at a rusted out 326 basket case a few years ago and the guy wanted 6K, that's not a bad deal especially for a convertible.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The car is really that nice, straight body panels, 1 small crack in the top of the wheel arch, and you can see where they molded in the rear fill panels. But, the car is show ready, including under the car. I didn't see any rust anywhere on the car. Supposedly it's a Virginia car that the guy bought a Z06 and they used it for trade in. The FL dealership sent someone to Virginia to get the car and they drove it down here. It runs great, and price is right.
Mixed thoughts, I can get a nice C3 corvette for the money, or a 4 cylinder Pre gto lemans for the price, hmm. Please help, can I make money on this car? I feel this car would of went for big bucks a couple years ago, now it is a good investment, and just have to wait for the economy to come back. Or stick a 400 in it and build a early musclecar?


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Here's my 2 cents.... 

That '63 LeMans does nothing for me. The styling is bland, the engine is bland, the whole package, aside from the drop top, screams bland. I don't see much upside in it now or in the future.

I do watch many auction shows on tv. Barrett Jackson, Mecum, etc... I was a bit stunned at how cheap some cars were recently. Some cars will always command top dollar, but a '63 LeMans with a 4 cylinder...? I don't see it.

If you want to buy it and then put a 400 in it to make it a sleeper/fun car, then I say go for it. But if you'd rather have a C3 'vette instead, I think there's more upside there. In my opinion, the C3's are the sexiest 'vettes ever.


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

PisnNapalm said:


> In my opinion, the C3's are the sexiest 'vettes ever.




I disagree with that remark










Allan


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm with Al T on the vette, 63-67s are best ever. I was saying C-3 because of the price range. I'm thinking the same thing about the 63, it wouldn't be all that fun to drive, like driving a Corvair.. It is really nice, but the dealership has been trying to sell it for 2 months and cant.
Appreciate the imput.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm not getting this car. If anyone else is interested in the car, I can vouch for it. It is really nice, complete car that runs and drives. Fresh restoration and everything is in really good shape. Looks to be rust free and all panels are straight, great bang for the buck..:cheers


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

05GTO said:


> There were 15,957 Lemans convertibles built in 63 and 8,744 of those were equipped with the 4 cylinder engine.
> 
> The Tempest/Lemans (Y-body) was sold from 61-63 and only the 63 model offered the 326, There were about a dozen that were converted to a super duty and raced by several drag racers in the 60's and 70's.
> 
> ...



Thanks, 05GTO, always considered "My Cousin Vinny" a very funny movie, now will also consider it a "car guy" movie.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't know..............that is a cute little car. You sure see the 64 in the styling. It would be quite the conversation piece at car shows. Seems like a cheap toy that you can just get in and drive.
As a future collector car, it may be worth more to a few individuals but I don't see it bringing much more than the current price. If nothing else, you could enjoy it for a few years and get your money back out of it.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

TMP, I just sold my daughters car tonight, now trying to find her a dif one. And I leave for Germany for 10 days on Saturday. So, no time with work to buy and pick it up--honest. If I was bored I would be all over it for the reasons you said. It is real cool, rear mounted powerglide'ish, torque tube, unibody and half a 389, really cool odd stuff. Of course you could never find parts for it as it is an odd ball. I also don't have inside storage for it, as I am still working to build a garage in the back yard to store the cars I already have.
It is a neat clean piece that a wife could really love, or a gay guy, lol.. I would drive it, great for parades. It is a buy and drive car, super clean, and no, I don't know anyone at the dealership, and am not pimping the car, it's just really nice and cheap.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

I think I'm okay with 63s:

Nelson Racing Engines - "We Build Horsepower!"


http://www.pontiacpower.net/pictures/63lemans1.jpg

Rick


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

NO GARAGE..... 
We better set up an emergency fund for this worthy cause. Classic cars can't sit outside in the weather...:willy:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> NO GARAGE.....
> We better set up an emergency fund for this worthy cause. Classic cars can't sit outside in the weather...:willy:


Okay, if you must, just Paypal funds to [email protected] and I'll use them for my garage. With all of you contributing $1 ea I'll have like $10, lol.. TMP, our winter is like your spring, or early summer. But the sun cooks the hell out of them down here, and the nice weather is here for the next 8 months, summer is done this week, finally broke 90, woo hoo!! And hit 60 at night!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Koppster said:


> I think I'm okay with 63s:
> 
> Nelson Racing Engines - "We Build Horsepower!"
> 
> ...


Thank you for being too late with this post so I dont' have any time to act on it. Those cars look really cool. But, they are both back halved cars, as stock they have a rear tranny with IRS rear, and unibody. And you would have to install a tranny tunnel.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm a car guy to the core, but I've never cared for the '61-'63 Pontiac intermediates. They are interesting, and I admire them when they drive by (which is not very often any more!), but as a technician, I have worked on them, and they're not for me. The rope driveshaft and rear transaxle was a better idea on paper than in reality. There are very strange wheel camber angles at the rear axle on cornering, and weird s**t happens when driven aggressively. Being a car guy and an auto technician, I "know better". Also, sticking a big v8 into it...forget it. Better off with something else....about the only value in that car is as it is: stock and clean. You would probably never make money on it. If you modify it, you'll lose your shirt.


----------

